# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [Request] Do not buy h4g hack

## cloud500

Hello everyone so last week I bought an aimbot from a a person called "h4g" on his discord for 30$ a month I was required to do many steps to get it to work but once I was finally done the bot was lagging in the game and not tracking correctly and when I asked h4g on discord to help me on it he asks 1 question and then responds after days and then his "customers" asked me another question about an error I have and I said no , a few days later h4g responds and asking the same question they asked I have been trying fix my issue since im the only one in the server with an issue and it has been a week im trying to get help but no response and I tried to add h4g in overwatch but he said he doesnt give his battletag..probably so no one can report him and his customers turned out to be his friends and once he got suspicious about me he kicked me from the server when I asked for a refund....so there you have it a cowardly scammer and his aimbot setup is the worst shit I have ever experienced when setting up an aimbot DO NOT buy from this coward I warned you all. Xaim really needs to come back!

----------


## 4s6k

There is also a reason why you dont see them here on OC for sales.

----------


## KampfMuffin

On EVERY SINGLE forum hes accused being a scammer and is banned. What do you do? Buy it. Youre really dumb for buyin this, next time buy from reputable members with many vouches

----------


## DvASystems

He was banned from Ownedcore months ago.
Locked.

----------

